# Oris Diver 65 36mm



## jsg199 (May 15, 2018)

I'm considering getting either an Oris Diver 65 in 36mm or the upcoming Tudor Heritage Black Bay 58 in 39mm. What do you all think? Pros and cons?

Does anyone currently have an Oris 36mm and can post wrist shots? I'm not seeing any of the 36mm in the Diver 65 pic thread. Thanks!


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

36mm can look a bit small on your wrist if you intend to mix it up with others that are a fair bit bigger. Of course, if you’ve got wrists like mine (spider legs) 36mm is ideal.


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

The 36 hasn’t been released yet. In relation to the BB58, which is larger and about 2.5x the cost, the Oris is a vintage inspired watch that’s very nice but not really competition. They are very different watches


----------



## jsg199 (May 15, 2018)

sticky said:


> 36mm can look a bit small on your wrist if you intend to mix it up with others that are a fair bit bigger. Of course, if you've got wrists like mine (spider legs) 36mm is ideal.


My wrist is about 6.65inches. I have a Datejust 36mm which I think fits great. However, since it is 36, maybe a Tudor Heritage 39mm would be a nice counterpoint for my collection -- but I still need to make sure the 39mm Tudor doesn't wear too big. All of this being said, the Oris 36mm seems like a potential contender.


----------



## sticky (Apr 5, 2013)

My wrists are a chunky 6.75” and a 39mm watch fits me fine. It goes without saying that you should try the Tudor on to make sure.


----------



## jsg199 (May 15, 2018)

City74 said:


> The 36 hasn't been released yet. In relation to the BB58, which is larger and about 2.5x the cost, the Oris is a vintage inspired watch that's very nice but not really competition. They are very different watches


I didn't even realize the 36mm Oris Diver hasn't been released yet. Any idea on when?


----------



## City74 (Apr 20, 2015)

jsg199 said:


> I didn't even realize the 36mm Oris Diver hasn't been released yet. Any idea on when?


Call an AD


----------



## trh77 (Feb 16, 2017)

BB58. Both are vintage inspired, but the 58 is on another level. If the price of the Tudor isn’t making you flinch (its cheap compared to your Rolex), then he BB58 is an incredible value.


----------



## 6R15 (Mar 3, 2015)

Oris 65 simply for the thinness.


----------



## Tyler Armstrong (Sep 17, 2013)

6R15 said:


> Oris 65 simply for the thinness.


I agree completely. Having looked at both, the Oris is much thinner and the rivets on the bracelet don't protrude as much.


----------



## brandon640 (Jul 23, 2015)

Would love to see it in the flesh too....

Seems available online....wonder why theres so little press about it


----------



## kre8ivair (Apr 12, 2018)

Looking forward to getting one soon.


----------



## momosalah (Mar 9, 2018)

brandon640 said:


> Would love to see it in the flesh too....
> 
> Seems available online....wonder why theres so little press about it


Where do you find them available online? Pm me if you can


----------



## KoolKat (Apr 21, 2013)

momosalah said:


> Where do you find them available online? Pm me if you can


Please pm me too if you could. Plenty of 40mm around, but I have yet to see one 36mm in the flesh.


----------



## Greenbird007 (Jul 2, 2016)

The proportions look good on the 36mm, with a smaller wrist, this could be pretty awesome

But bezels do make watches “look” a little smaller, 6.65” wrist is not really in the small zone.
Definitely a try it on or good return policy for the Oris. IMO


----------



## momosalah (Mar 9, 2018)

KoolKat said:


> momosalah said:
> 
> 
> > Where do you find them available online? Pm me if you can
> ...


Found this while I did a google search. Anyone has experience with them before?

no grey market


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Tried both on in London recently. The 36mm 65 in blue wears like a dream on the bracelet. It is very small, but after wearing my new Timex Marlin for the past week, the size of the 36 Oris is perfect. Only issue is the 17mm width lugs. 

BB58 on the other hand wore larger than I thought it would. Great watch, don’t get me wrong, but wore bigger on my 6.5 wrist than expected. About same as my sub. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jpb117 (Jun 26, 2017)

Anyone aware where they sell the 36mm online? Looking to possibly get the bronze


----------



## Chris Hohne (May 1, 2005)

Please only suggest authorized dealers.

I would suggest you start with our forum sponsor Topper Jewelers.

Chris


----------



## Modestwrist (Mar 13, 2017)

Is there a bracelet option for the 36mm variant?


----------



## inlieu (Dec 23, 2012)

Yup. Bracelet, rubber, fabric, and leather.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

climbsmountains86 said:


> Tried both on in London recently. The 36mm 65 in blue wears like a dream on the bracelet. It is very small, but after wearing my new Timex Marlin for the past week, the size of the 36 Oris is perfect. Only issue is the 17mm width lugs.
> 
> BB58 on the other hand wore larger than I thought it would. Great watch, don't get me wrong, but wore bigger on my 6.5 wrist than expected. About same as my sub.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I don't suppose you managed to take a couple of pics? I've got the same wrist size as you and am on the (long) wait list for the Tudor but really considering the Oris 36mm. Gonna take a look next time I'm near an AD.

Cheers.


----------



## climbsmountains86 (Apr 12, 2016)

Unfortunately not, but I was very happy with how the watch fit on the bracelet. Was initially surprised how small it looked, but that faded after about five minutes. Unlike by previous 39mm planet ocean, everything on this Oris felt balanced and proportionate. The skx I was wearing at the time felt huge afterwards. If hadn’t been for a fact I was looking down the barrel of a three week holiday, I definitely would have pulled the trigger. Beautiful watch. 

Unfortunately, in Australia at least, these seem very hard to find in ADs. Most have laughed when I’ve asked to see one. Not a big demand for the smaller size?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## saltpeter (Jun 22, 2007)

Is there a 39mm watch in the same style as the 65?
I'm too used to larger watches to go down to 36 I think.


----------



## kplam (Mar 28, 2015)

The original version of the 65 is 40mm. 

Sent using Tapatalk


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

climbsmountains86 said:


> Unfortunately not, but I was very happy with how the watch fit on the bracelet. Was initially surprised how small it looked, but that faded after about five minutes. Unlike by previous 39mm planet ocean, everything on this Oris felt balanced and proportionate. The skx I was wearing at the time felt huge afterwards. If hadn't been for a fact I was looking down the barrel of a three week holiday, I definitely would have pulled the trigger. Beautiful watch.
> 
> Unfortunately, in Australia at least, these seem very hard to find in ADs. Most have laughed when I've asked to see one. Not a big demand for the smaller size?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Sorry, have only just seen your reply. What SKX were you wearing out of interest? I own an 013 and it fits like a dream but I am really drawn to the Oris due to its thinness. I'm not even contemplating the 40mm version (although I prefer the date window placement) as I'm sure it'll look too big. I'm not interested if the watch is gonna fill my entire wrist. I wear a 36mm Omega AT, a 35mm Longines and a 34mm tudor and they all look perfect on me.

I'm finally gonna hit an AD tomorrow and try one on. Fancy treating myself and this is the number 1 contender at the moment.

Hope you had a great holiday.

Cheers.


----------



## Elarock (Dec 28, 2013)

jsg199 said:


> I'm considering getting either an Oris Diver 65 in 36mm or the upcoming Tudor Heritage Black Bay 58 in 39mm. What do you all think? Pros and cons?
> 
> Does anyone currently have an Oris 36mm and can post wrist shots? I'm not seeing any of the 36mm in the Diver 65 pic thread. Thanks!


This may not even be a concern for you, but the Diver 36mm and the BB58 has a bit of a price difference. That said, I prefer smaller vintage pieces and a 36mm sports watch will wear very nicely on most peoples wrists. Preferences not withstanding of course. 36 and even 34mm pieces sound scary to many, but I really think that has mostly to do with perception and how you were influenced through your watch journey. I'm glad sizes are getting smaller across the industry.


----------



## Watch Obsessive (Dec 9, 2010)

Elarock said:


> This may not even be a concern for you, but the Diver 36mm and the BB58 has a bit of a price difference. That said, I prefer smaller vintage pieces and a 36mm sports watch will wear very nicely on most peoples wrists. Preferences not withstanding of course. 36 and even 34mm pieces sound scary to many, but I really think that has mostly to do with perception and how you were influenced through your watch journey. I'm glad sizes are getting smaller across the industry.


I concur!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Silvek (Nov 22, 2018)

For anyone looking Topper has a used 36mm diver with bronze bezel available. They are offering it with a 1 year warranty.

https://shop.topperjewelers.com/col...divers-sixty-five-01-733-7747-4354-07-4-17-19


----------

